# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Как взломать TeamViewer 13.0?

## lilyapo

На замену мак-адреса не реагирует.
Может, надо заменить что-то еще?

----------


## AlexBis

по моему серийник hdd. вернее какой то номер жест. диска обновить надо, по крайней мере ранее

----------


## kizzi

Хм, я думал всем очевидно, как работать с TV. Ставишь виртуальную машину, типа wmware, накатываешь на неё lite сборку винды и ставишь там tv. Как только tv начинает рубить сеансы - цикл повторяется. На всё, про всё уходит пол-часа.

----------


## lilyapo

Нашла взломанный TV. Пока работает

----------


## SPetrov63

> Нашла взломанный TV. Пока работает


Поделитесь, пожалуйста

----------


## lilyapo

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MwXm/zTJW7gcgY
ссылка работает 2 дня

----------

SPetrov63 (05.05.2018)

----------


## SPetrov63

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MwXm/zTJW7gcgY
> ссылка работает 2 дня


Спасибо, кажется работает

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MwXm/zTJW7gcgY
> ссылка работает 2 дня


можно продублировать..

----------


## SPetrov63

см. выше. Есть ссылка на 13 версию.
работает уже 2 недели, все нормально.
Вчера, не разобрамшись, поставил рядом 11-ю.
И тотже все хорошо

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> см. выше. Есть ссылка на 13 версию.
> работает уже 2 недели, все нормально.
> Вчера, не разобрамшись, поставил рядом 11-ю.
> И тотже все хорошо


Ссылка не активная..

----------


## bliznec_vulkan

ребята поделитесь, пожалуйста, 
 взломанным тимвьюером

----------


## den_vladimir

+1 буду признателен за ссылку. спасибо

----------


## lilyapo

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LprD/4WsAfTrD1
Ссылка действует 2 дня

----------

den_vladimir (09.10.2018), forum147 (31.10.2018), trunk777 (15.10.2018), zzzsavantzzz (22.10.2018)

----------


## zzzsavantzzz

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LprD/4WsAfTrD1
> Ссылка действует 2 дня


Можно еще раз ссылочку?

----------


## forum147

> Можно еще раз ссылочку?


присоединяюсь к просьбе выложить еще раз....

----------


## lilyapo

Всем страждущим:
https://1drv.ms/u/s!ArI65A6c9XFUiBflMwJTAYJ9bFo5

----------

forum147 (31.10.2018)

----------


## SanalD

Это средство помогает https://turbo.to/g2g840ld6pna.html. Показано как применять
https://youtu.be/pgVd-It0B-c

----------

bliznec_vulkan (22.11.2018)

----------


## professori

А чем плох Ammyy Admin — бесплатная (для некоммерческого пользования) программа, позволяющая быстро и безопасно получить удаленный доступ к компьютеру или серверу через Интернет и управлять ими в режиме реального времени.

----------


## CheshirskyKot

Тимвиювер скатился в УГ давно. Anydesk сейчас решает. Ни ограничений на сеансы, ни рекламы. Даже устанавливать необязательно.

----------


## cedbard

хром удаленный рабочий стол! вот тема и с телефона и с компа. все бесплатно

----------

